# BMW M135i "Mercury Grey"- Gyeon MOHS Q2M- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

BMW M135i in Mercury Grey- Paintwork enhancement detail which incorporates a 1 stage machine polish, this is designed to lift the gloss and clarity of the finish, with the potential to remove light defects in the process.
Protection upgraded to- Gyeon MOHS Q2 quartz coating- An extremely hard and hydrophobic glass coating, with excellent gloss levels.

After the machine polishing the surface is thoroughly wiped over to remove any oils, using Gyeon Q2M Prep, an alcohol based sprayable cleanser.
MOHS is then applied to the supplying suede cloths, generally a good few drops is required.





Due to the Silica/organic quartz content of these type of coatings, it is advisable to wear face masks and gloves, ready for action.



What is immediately apparent, is the ability to see where you have applied the coating on the surface, overlapping actions from horizontal to vertical ensuring even coverage of one panel, do not allow to dry before buffing the surface, apply and buff panel by panel.



I use 1 microfibre per panel, folding and re-folding until no residue is present on the surface, double check under lighting and wipe again if necessary, with the MOHS coating it is very straightforward to buff off, do not let it dry out or the levelling can be affected.





A further coat is applied & removed after a minimum of an hour and then left for 12hrs.
The surface is then wiped over with a spray sealant Cure Q2M, simply a wipe on and wipe off product, which is best applied directly to the cloth to avoid smears.
Sealant is fully hardened after 24 hours.
To ensure no waterspotting occurs in the first 2-3 weeks, a layer of carnuaba wax is applied to horizontal surfaces, after this period it is fully waterspot proof.

*Results.*



















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very useful. Thanks for posting.

I think this will be my next purchase. Is the layer of wax suggested by the manufacturer or is this your own tip?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome Results :thumb: ....and photos


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> Very useful. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I think this will be my next purchase. Is the layer of wax suggested by the manufacturer or is this your own tip?


The wax layer is recommended by the manufacturer, Gyeon will be releasing to the UK shortly I think.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> The wax layer is recommended by the manufacturer, Gyeon will be releasing to the UK shortly I think.


Thanks. Do you know if the wax can then be stripped off without affecting the MOHS coating underneath? I wouldn't want to keep a wax layer on my car.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Another day, another M135i ! Looks great mate.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results fella .


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

That looks absolutely superb!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great results! Very very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Most excellent Rob!:thumb:

How do you find it compared to C1 in terms of application & durabiity?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Great work and car but shocking paint match on the bumpers. 
Poor show BMW!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely car a lot of kit for the money


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Great work and car but shocking paint match on the bumpers.
> Poor show BMW!


Didn't notice till I looked after ur comment! Shocking!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

All the BMW colours have that problem with the bumpers. I think it's because the bumpers are painted with a different type of more flexible paint and also delivered to the production line pre finished and not painted with the rest of the car. My white m135i has the same issue. Also noticed it with other makes.


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

You achieved great results Rob, congrats! Regarding Gyeon spray sealant which is a last step for all Gyeon glass coatings, it is Q2M Cure, and not Prime, but I am sure it was just small blunder


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

If there is such a thing as too glossy, then this is it. Stunning!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> Thanks. Do you know if the wax can then be stripped off without affecting the MOHS coating underneath? I wouldn't want to keep a wax layer on my car.


That I do not know, although the wax coating will wear quicker than the MOHS beneath it? What would be your reason for not wanting the wax layer?



Summit Detailing said:


> Most excellent Rob!:thumb:
> 
> How do you find it compared to C1 in terms of application & durabiity?


Cheers Chris, I haven't used C1 for many years, at least not since the early days of when it first came to the forum, fom memory the application is similar, but the removal isn't as near as greasy. 
Durability wise it's too early to say, but I never promise my customers more than 12 months on a daily anyhow, thereafter they bring them back for a refresh and top-up.



Gyeon Robert said:


> You achieved great results Rob, congrats! Regarding Gyeon spray sealant which is a last step for all Gyeon glass coatings, it is Q2M Cure, and not Prime, but I am sure it was just small blunder


Thanks Robert, yes definately applied Cure, just a typing error.



toni said:


> If there is such a thing as too glossy, then this is it. Stunning!


Thanks Toni, the gloss levels were very noticable, definately a noticeable increase.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely Rob! Think this has to be my favourite colour for the M135i!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> That I do not know, although the wax coating will wear quicker than the MOHS beneath it? What would be your reason for not wanting the wax layer?


I prefer sealants, sharper finish (in my eyes) and less sticky for dust and dirt. I'm trying to get a really 'glassy' look.

Maybe could use a sealant in place of the wax, but then you get the surface performance of whatever is on top rather than the coating itself. Seems to negate many of the claimed benefits (the look, water behaviour, 'self cleaning') of the coating to put something over the top of it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> I prefer sealants, sharper finish (in my eyes) and less sticky for dust and dirt. I'm trying to get a really 'glassy' look.
> 
> Maybe could use a sealant in place of the wax, but then you get the surface performance of whatever is on top rather than the coating itself. Seems to negate many of the claimed benefits (the look, water behaviour, 'self cleaning') of the coating to put something over the top of it.


You can just use a sprayable sealant in place of the wax, something like Cure would work, the only reason for the wax is for the first 2-3 weeks (fully hardened) to avoid waterspotting from stormy hot climates.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> You can just use a sprayable sealant in place of the wax, something like Cure would work, the only reason for the wax is for the first 2-3 weeks (fully hardened) to avoid waterspotting from stormy hot climates.


Thanks mate. If I can get mine looking half as good as you have got that beemer looking I'll be a happy man.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent results!



204driver said:


> All the BMW colours have that problem with the bumpers. I think it's because the bumpers are painted with a different type of more flexible paint and also delivered to the production line pre finished and not painted with the rest of the car. My white m135i has the same issue. Also noticed it with other makes.


Surely it is just the different look of the paint when applied to plastic (bumpers) rather than metal (bodywork)? It happens a lot on Renaults and Audis too.


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

That's absolutely fantastic! Great work! Lovely car and colour


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

204driver said:


> All the BMW colours have that problem with the bumpers. I think it's because the bumpers are painted with a different type of more flexible paint and also delivered to the production line pre finished and not painted with the rest of the car. My white m135i has the same issue. Also noticed it with other makes.


The reason why bumpers and body work tend to have what appears like two different shades is because of the different surface materials in which the paint is being applied to.

Basically you will notice it more on a Metallic colour...... Let me explain.....

Metallic paint obviously has tiny metal particles and the metal body work will have a slight static charge that cause these metal particles to stand up on end whereas with the plastic surface you don't get the same reaction.

Hope his helps


----------

